# Bolens bl100 is a piece of crap.



## ronnie1313 (Jun 1, 2011)

It is hard to start. I have only run twice since I've had it and it took 2 people to start it that time. The repairman started it but even he had trouble. I have a bad shoulder and this didn't help it. I called Bolens and told them but they didn't seem to care.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Any model trimmer without a centrifugal clutch can be a bit of a pain to start. The main reason is your turning the entire drive train when starting. As soon as the engine tries to start it is immediately placed under a load and so they often die. This generally will continue until the engine has started a couple of times and is warmed up a little. 

I never recommend a trimmer without a clutch, and I don't really like half crank models either. If it's fairly new, maybe you can return it and get a little better model. MTD is not the best company to deal with, they have terrible customer service.


----------

